# Missing folders after import of pst



## niso (Dec 1, 2011)

I try to import a pst file into outlook after upgrading from 2007 to 2010. When I have imported the file I only get 2 folders, deleted and sent folder. Seems like all the mails are moved to the folder "deleted". 

When i run scanpst it says 12 folders found. I tried to repair and import the file, but again I only see the deleted and sent folder.
Also tried Stellar pst repair with no help.
Size of the pst file is 2.2 GB. 

Other ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For Outlook 2010 follow the directions on this MS site: Import Outlook items from an Outlook Data File (.pst) - Outlook - Office.com


----------

